# Team SC



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

just trying to obtain a ball park figure for a NOS Team SC frameset,
what do you think it would fetch in terms of price on an ebay auction or private sale?
I believe MSRP was somewhere in $2500-2900 range when available.
Personally, I was a Merckx steel fanatic, but i've read and heard the SC model was the crown jewel in the Merckx aluminum/carbon fork line up.
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@cannibal

I think it's difficult to gauge the value, personally I wouldn't pay more than USD2k even if it's NOS. 

I had one in Domo Farm Frites team color. It's not the stiffest of all, but it's reasonably light and offers a very smooth ride, almost on par to a Colnago C50. The Team SC has very thin walls that would dent easily (mine was dented on the downtube), something that you need to be aware of. 

Cheers!


----------



## bjorn240 (May 24, 2011)

They dent easily and they don't have replaceable derailleur hangers. And they had problems with the headsets. Cool bikes, but I'd rather have an 8:30, Fina Estampa, Love #3, or Gaulzetti Corsa, I think.


----------

